# Aren't these guys cute?



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I wouldn't mind having a small flock them on my farm someday:

http://www.elcascabel.com/CascabelPaintedDesertSheep.html


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

I had been hoping to add some milking sheep to my farm in a couple years. I think these guys just went to the top of mu list!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW never heard of them before. And Sheep with tails, that just looks weird.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow...the horns on those rams are frightening :shocked:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Now those are some neat looking sheep!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

i never thought about milking sheep :scratch:


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Sheeps milk makes some out of this world cheese.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I will have to do some research - but I think that they derived from the "true" barbados sheep that were brought to the US and then cross bred out - just as the American Blackbelly sheep were..... There has been more and more white showing up in the American Blackbelly because of the inbreeding / line breeding. Also the American Blackbelly tend to "bag up" a little more than a traditional sheep (that I have seen anyway) and the horns and tail are exactly the same


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I think they are too---cause i remember reading an article about them in Hobby Farms, don't remember when, *just to let you know, I 'collect' magazines so many of my magazines are over 4-6 years old* anway, they were talking about barbados and blakberry sheep as well.
so you're probably right, allison.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

woe i love the ram's appearance!! very noble like a boer buck


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

If I had sheep, I'd have those! LOVE the horns


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

They are beautiful, but I don't think these sheep are cuddly. I have a barbados sheep (they call them that here, but they are a cross of some kind), and there is no way you could milk these guys, they are almost wild and are either flighty, or kinda mean. My ewe just butted my knee the other day, and it still aches! I used to have a ram like the brown one she had. They are pretty common in my neck of the woods.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

There ram hurcules (I know i spelled that wrong lol) is so big he is almost frightening! but very cute...


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

My mom raises PDS... they are actually pretty small. She has Boers and her Boers are MUCH bigger than these sheep. Her ewes aren't much bigger than her nigie doe. Any ewes that you are going to milk would need to be bottle raised but this is mainly a meat breed. They taste amazing.

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

If they are anything like mine, they are somewhat smaller, but they are VERY strong. My ewe could definatley pull a cart if she was trainable. She was bottle-fed, but as soon as she raised her own babies, she turned wild.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Pretty sheep! the dairy goat farm i work part time at also has dairy sheep. I think they are east friesiens though. They also leave the tails on them.
beth


----------

